
Japanese Spacecraft Will Shoot Martian Moons in 8K Decision - tokstesla
https://www.newshables.com/2020/09/11/japanese-spacecraft-will-shoot-martian-moons-in-8k-decision/
======
danboarder
This is an auto-generated story, not sure how it was written but definitely
not human. For example:

'...it might be the primary time in historical past Mars and its moons are
captured in such element.

To drag it off, the 2 organizations are teaming as much as develop the
“Tremendous Hello-Imaginative and prescient Digicam...”

What software would write "to drag it off", obviously this is based on the
idea behind "to pull it off" as no one ever says 'drag' in that context.

I feel like this kind of auto-article-spam is increasingly polluting the open
web...

~~~
yorwba
Compare to the linked source (at least they link the source!):
[https://futurism.com/the-byte/japanese-spacecraft-shoot-
mart...](https://futurism.com/the-byte/japanese-spacecraft-shoot-martian-
moons-8k)

"...it could be the first time in history Mars and its moons are captured in
such detail.

To pull it off, the two organizations are teaming up to develop the “Super Hi-
Vision Camera..."

Looks like it's replacing words with synonyms while failing to take context
into account.

(Why are they doing this? Google penalizes content that's copied from
somewhere else. The high-effort way to circumvent that is to have a human
rewrite the article, just like futurism.com rewrote phys.org's post of JAXA's
press release. The low-effort way is to mutilate the content until it becomes
unrecognizable.)

~~~
danboarder
Thanks for explaining!

------
flatfilefan
In other news Nihongo pacifier won Karáte match by a unanimous resolution.

